
What's really at stake in the Malheur standoff - dskrvk
https://www.hcn.org/articles/malheur-occupation-oregon-ammon-bundy-public-lands-essay
======
dskrvk
The key point:

> Ammon Bundy (I did not meet him during my visit to the refuge) may or may
> not know the history of land use in the West, but there will be no repeating
> the free-grazing era of the late 19th century. Not in the fastest-growing
> developed nation on earth, on a planet that will soon play host to nine or
> 10 billion human beings. Nothing will be free. What the militants are asking
> for is almost exactly what more mainstream political leaders like Utah state
> Rep. Rob Bishop or the American Lands Council, now headed by Montana state
> Sen. Jennifer Fielder, say they want, too. The Malheur occupation, with the
> incessant press coverage in its early weeks, was the soapbox for
> disseminating payloads of misinformation about America’s public lands, about
> their management, about how and why we have them. Every soundbite was
> delivered to further the goal of privatization.

